
The Blackmail Business Isn’t Easy - dredmorbius
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-12-02/the-blackmail-business-isn-t-easy
======
galaxyLogic
Isn't this like the case with the sex-friends of Trump, who settled and got
the money and never revealed any damaging stuff about Trump, BECAUSE they got
the money?

